# highway rpm



## McD (Nov 18, 2004)

so what you guys all running for a highway rpm speed? Just trying to figure some gear combos for a toy of mine witha nissan A series engine and am not to sure on the rpm range id want to be at at 60 mph.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

McD said:


> so what you guys all running for a highway rpm speed? Just trying to figure some gear combos for a toy of mine witha nissan A series engine and am not to sure on the rpm range id want to be at at 60 mph.


what final drive ratio do you have? it's encoded in your VIN.

I have a 3.7 final drive which with my overdrive 5 speed runs about 4000 rpm in 5th at 80

you could hit 60 at 7000 in 2nd ( don't try this unless you have a GX head )
5000 in 3rd
3000 in 4th
2000 in 5th

I think there are as many as 3 gear sets for the 5speed and maybe 4 final drives, 3.5,3.7,3.9,4.2 - someone had one in the 6:1 ratio.


----------



## McD (Nov 18, 2004)

B11sleeper said:


> what final drive ratio do you have? it's encoded in your VIN.
> 
> I have a 3.7 final drive which with my overdrive 5 speed runs about 4000 rpm in 5th at 80
> 
> ...


I wish i had the vin, its a nissan A series engine and tranmission in a suzuki products, i know my suzuki runs a 1.4 reductions in the case, then a 3.73 in the diffs. You wouldnt happen to know the first gear ratios on the available 5 speeds, and possibly some helpful id tips on the tranny.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

McD said:


> I wish i had the vin, its a nissan A series engine and tranmission in a suzuki products, i know my suzuki runs a 1.4 reductions in the case, then a 3.73 in the diffs. You wouldnt happen to know the first gear ratios on the available 5 speeds, and possibly some helpful id tips on the tranny.


let me find the chart for the ratios.... ( have to fix my web server first to post images... )


----------



## McD (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank you I appreciate this.


----------

